# My horse puked!?



## AllTommiedUp (Mar 15, 2013)

My horse hecked up green stuff. She was acting like she wanted to threw up then she cough and about a cup or so of green came up. Then she was find. She is eating drinking and pooping good. Only thing that change food wise is she is eating fresh cut hay for a week now. Does anyone know what might be going on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Horses cannot throw up. Once the food bolus gets past the pharynx, there is a one way flap that makes it impossible for food to come back through. Sounds like your horse may be experiencing "choke".


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like she was choking. My yearling went through a couple choking episodes a few months ago and both times coughed up the feed that was blocking his airways. Was she eating her grain/pellets, or her hay at the time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Horses cannot throw up. I would agree with the choking, that's what it sounds like she is doing.


----------



## AllTommiedUp (Mar 15, 2013)

I know horses can't throw up thats why it's strange to me. She was eating hay then she walked away to go poop then started acting like she had to throw up and green foam came up and 10 minutes later she went back to eating hay. In a way she was acting like she was having contractions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, that definitely sounds like choke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

The only time a horse can "vomit" is when during an incredibly severe illness - grass sickness comes to mind, which causes the sphincter in the stomach to stop working, resulting in gastric reflux, causing the contents of the stomach to come out of the nose. So yes, I agree with the others, sounds like choke.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Just had this issue with my horse tonight. Gave him a shot of banamine, and called the vet. She drugged him and stuck a tube down his throat and flushed him with warm water. I just have one question though. Are horses more likely to choke eating pellets than sweet feed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sometimes they hack up a wad of chewed food if they are clearing a minor choke.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Faustin.. a horse can choke whenver they gulp down the food, and not properly chew it. I have heard of choke associated more with pellets or cubes.If your horse is gobbling down the pellets, you can wet them prior to feeding, put Large rocks in, large, so the horse has to slow down to get the feed.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Definitely sounds like choke. 

Please keep an eye on her and preferably soak any food she eats for the next day or so. The throat tends to be quite inflamed after they choke and they are very prone to doing it again not long after.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Sometimes horses will just spit the hay out theyve been chewing on- ive noticed it mostly when they drink water- or when youve got a treat they want.. theres always wads of hay by or in our water trough, lol. 

Just wonderin- when was the hay cut, and do you know what kind of hay it is?


----------

